# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Freebsd - Debian compitable filesystem

## nodas

εχω 2 pc το ενα με debian και το αλλο με Freebsd στο Debian εχω ενα σκληρο για Backup, ο οποιος σκληρος αν παθει καποιο hardware problem το Debian να μπορει να μεταφερθει στο Freebsd και να τρεχουν απο εκει οι υπηρεσίες του Debian

υπαρχει καποιο Filesystem που ειναι read-write και απο τα 2ο?

----------


## akops76

Για ρίξε μια ματιά στο http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Linux+FreeBSD.html

Απο ενα γρήγορο googling πάντος είδα οτι το ext2 υποστηρίζεται πλήρως απο το freebsd. Eπίσης στην διέυθυνση http://hawking.nonlogic.org/
είδα οτι υπάρχει και αναφορά για κάποια patches ώστε οι τελευταίοι πυρήνες του linux (2.6.21) να μπορούν και αυτοι να γράψουν στο UFS2 (το filesystem του freebsd).

Αντώνης

PS: Θα πρέπει να κοιτάξεις και το θέμα των εφαρμογών που θές να τρέξεις, μιας και δεν υπάρχει binary compatibility μεταξύ των 2 λειτουργικών. Το δε freebsd υποστηρίξει κάποια Linux binaries (αν έχεις εγκαταστήσει το linux compatibility package κατα την εγκατάσταση), όμως προσωπικα δεν θα βασιζόμουν και πολύ σε αυτο.

----------


## Ernest0x

Με την προϋπόθεση ότι ο δίσκος χρησιμοποιείται ως storage αρχείων data που χρησιμοποιούνται από εφαρμογές:
- Λύση 0: ext2 και, για σιγουριά, χωρίς features ( '-Ο none' στο mke2fs). Αλλά, χάνεις σε ταχύτητα και αξιοπιστία.
- Λύση 1: Απ' την άλλη, αν ο δίσκος βρίσκεται στο linux μονάχα για backup των data αρχείων και αν ποτέ χρησιμοποιηθεί, θα χρησιμοποιηθεί στο bsd, είναι προτιμότερο να μπει στο bsd με UFS σύστημα αρχείων και να γίνονται σ' αυτόν backup τα δεδομένα απ' το linux μηχάνημα μέσω δικτύου (ftp κτλ.).

----------


## nodas

thanks γεια τις απαντησεις τα εχω διαβασει και τα εχω σκεφτει οσα αναφερεται

----------

